# For THE T. OWNER THAT HAS EVERYTHING !



## jeff1962 (Nov 17, 2008)

Phormingochilus everetti- Gandolfs Bridge 1"+ Unsexed $799 C/B ULTRA RARE, only 6 in the US!!!


----------



## Philth (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm willing to bet theres more than 6


----------



## OldHag (Nov 17, 2008)

ooo thats a pretty bug!! If I had 800 bucks, Id buy a... um... hmmm.. a new camera! Id probably kill something THAT expensive!!


----------



## LasidoraGT (Nov 17, 2008)

Holy crap!!!!!! thats an expensive t.


----------



## syndicate (Nov 17, 2008)

I still cant get over the 800$ price tag on these haha
I dont think I've ever seen a sling listed for that much.There incredibly similar looking to Cyriopagopus schioedtei to
http://www.the-t-store.co.uk/forumb/uploads/post-2-1224099485.jpg
-Chris


----------



## Philth (Nov 17, 2008)

weren't they four hundred bucks a week ago? :?


----------



## Trav (Nov 17, 2008)

Here it says they're $399.  
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?p=1275452


----------



## Kirk (Nov 17, 2008)

Maybe the price goes up as their size increases, and the number of individuals presumably diminishes.


----------



## syndicate (Nov 17, 2008)

chone1 said:


> Maybe the price goes up as their size increases, and the number of individuals presumably diminishes.


supply and demand ;]
Although I doubt they grew to much in a week haha!
There def a very attractive spider tho.I hope to have some one day.


----------



## Quixtar (Nov 17, 2008)

As a "rare" collector myself, I inquired on it before he increased it to $800 and had a chance to buy it for $400. Brandon upped the price because he intends on breeding his.

What I realized is, due to its rarity, I think it would just be better if we let the few who have this species in the states (the other 2 people own 2 slings themselves) breed them, unless you're willing to drop 2 grand trying to get a breeding pair yourself. If you ever want to see this species make it onto the US market successfully, it's best that they do this. It's a beautiful large T, more vibrant than Cyriopagopus in my opinion.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Nov 17, 2008)

jeff1962 said:


> Phormingochilus everetti- Gandolfs Bridge 1"+ Unsexed $799 C/B ULTRA RARE, only 6 in the US!!!


Good god and the rip offs continue. You too can help pay for someones monthly mortgage.


----------



## reptist (Nov 18, 2008)

*Talkalot*

Could someone please give mr talks_alot directions to my review thread, if the fact that I have more possitive reviews than anyone in the history of this site or any other arachnid site, and have been selling for much less time here than my closest competitors does not show that I do not rip people off then what would, sorry champ or chump (I'll go with the latter) but you will not feed your ego at my expence, I priced the spiders at that price for a reason and if you cant figure it out then your a bigger idiot than I gave you credit for, you lack respect and tact which is why I have had you on my ignore list since the 1st time you pulled your pathetic trash talking on me, could all those I ripped of please speak up in defence of this egotistical postaholic who claims I have been ripping people off, I dont think you'll be getting many members rallied in your corner there talkin_trash, I do not rip anyone off and you have no basis to make the claim if your too stupid to figure out why I have them priced so high then your surely living up to my expectations of you from day one, now back to the ignore list for your monsterous ego and the chunk of flesh connected to it, totaly transperant and pathetic talks_too_much, do not call me a rip off again unless you can back it, what a chump!!!    B.


----------



## Zoltan (Nov 18, 2008)

Personally I think anyone can sell anything they want for any price, but anyone who buys a spiderling for 800$ is beyond sane.

BTW as it was pointed out on another forum, this species is not "ultra rare". It may be ultra rare in captivity, but in the wild it's pretty common.


----------



## Warren Bautista (Nov 18, 2008)

I know right! Eraisuithion's got a point.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Nov 18, 2008)

reptist said:


> Could someone please give mr talks_alot directions to my review thread, if the fact that I have more possitive reviews than anyone in the history of this site or any other arachnid site, and have been selling for much less time here than my closest competitors does not show that I do not rip people off then what would, sorry champ or chump (I'll go with the latter) but you will not feed your ego at my expence, I priced the spiders at that price for a reason and if you cant figure it out then your a bigger idiot than I gave you credit for, you lack respect and tact which is why I have had you on my ignore list since the 1st time you pulled your pathetic trash talking on me, could all those I ripped of please speak up in defence of this egotistical postaholic who claims I have been ripping people off, I dont think you'll be getting many members rallied in your corner there talkin_trash, I do not rip anyone off and you have no basis to make the claim if your too stupid to figure out why I have them priced so high then your surely living up to my expectations of you from day one, now back to the ignore list for your monsterous ego and the chunk of flesh connected to it, totaly transperant and pathetic talks_too_much, do not call me a rip off again unless you can back it, what a chump!!!    B.


Wow dude you read way, way, WAY to much into that comment. Better take a pill or something before you burst.   
$800 bucks for a sling is a rip off. 
Just like you tried to get me to pay $300 for a 50/50 breeding loan on the B. baumgarteni. BIG RIP OFF. 

Ask anyone dude, many people have asked me what I think of you before they buy from you, and I say the same thing every single time,
" I don't like him and would not deal with him ever again, but that is just me and my personal issue with him. He treats everyone else just fine for the most part so you are pretty safe buying from him."

You can throw a tantrum all you want and try to poke at me all you want, at least spell things correctly when you try to insult me. There is nothing more insulting then being insulted with misspelled words.  


reptist said:


> totaly, transperant,monsterous,defence,expence


totally, transparent,monstrous,defense,expense. 
Lol at least you spelled chump right. :clap:

You know what makes this really, really funny? I only read the first post before I posted and had no idea that it was you selling these diamond encrusted spiderlings. But it is mildly funny that it was you. Never mind, it is hilarious that it was you ;P


----------



## reptist (Nov 18, 2008)

*talks alot says nothing*

So where are the people I ripped off ? as usual your running nothing but mouth, get a job or something instead of trying to belittle people, is your ego so starved? and you understood what I was saying , if my misspelled words are the only leg you have to stand on then where does ripping anyone off come into this, you called me a rip off without a shred of proof and I take that pretty seriously, now back up your statement chump, just as I thought nothing from the lototalk corner, still transparent and pathetic, lot of lip movement but nothing said, if you want the boost you wont get it here justtalkin, you had no reason to attack me, still dont, now I think maybe an apology is in order, as you clearly have no case against me as some kind of rip off, mabey think b4u speak once in a while 4u, you may find your mouth causes more trouble than youd like to deal with, again!!!


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Nov 18, 2008)

reptist said:


> So where are the people I ripped off ? as usual your running nothing but mouth, get a job or something instead of trying to belittle people, is your ego so starved? and you understood what I was saying , if my misspelled words are the only leg you have to stand on then where does ripping anyone off come into this, you called me a rip off without a shred of proof and I take that pretty seriously, now back up your statement chump, just as I thought nothing from the lototalk corner, still transparent and pathetic, lot of lip movement but nothing said, if you want the boost you wont get it here justtalkin, you had no reason to attack me, still dont, now I think maybe an apology is in order, as you clearly have no case against me as some kind of rip off, mabey think b4u speak once in a while 4u, you may find your mouth causes more trouble than youd like to deal with, again!!!


Your threats are very amusing. 
An apology lol. RIGHT. I am supposed too say sorry to someone talking the way you are? Have you lost your whole mind or just part of it? 


Talkenlate04 said:


> Ask anyone dude, many people have asked me what I think of you before they buy from you, and I say the same thing every single time,
> " I don't like him and would not deal with him ever again, but that is just me and my personal issue with him. He treats everyone else just fine for the most part so you are pretty safe buying from him."


Did you miss this or something? Maybe you were blinded by your bling bling slings? I already told you I read the first post only, If I had known this had to do with you I would not have wasted my time posting. I don't like you. You don't like me. That is the sum of it.
But regardless of that fact, $800 bucks for a sling is still a rip off. 



reptist said:


> get a job or something


Email me anytime.  Somehow I doubt I will hear from you anytime soon. 
ryanx.c.nefcy@intel.com


----------



## _bob_ (Nov 18, 2008)

childish much?


----------



## Mister Internet (Nov 18, 2008)

Alright people, that's enough.  Be adults or be not posting in this thread.

-MrI


----------



## Kirk (Nov 18, 2008)

reptist said:


> Could someone please give mr talks_alot directions to my review thread, if the fact that I have more possitive reviews than anyone in the history of this site or any other arachnid site, and have been selling for much less time here than my closest competitors does not show that I do not rip people off then what would, sorry champ or chump (I'll go with the latter) but you will not feed your ego at my expence, I priced the spiders at that price for a reason and if you cant figure it out then your a bigger idiot than I gave you credit for, you lack respect and tact which is why I have had you on my ignore list since the 1st time you pulled your pathetic trash talking on me, could all those I ripped of please speak up in defence of this egotistical postaholic who claims I have been ripping people off, I dont think you'll be getting many members rallied in your corner there talkin_trash, I do not rip anyone off and you have no basis to make the claim if your too stupid to figure out why I have them priced so high then your surely living up to my expectations of you from day one, now back to the ignore list for your monsterous ego and the chunk of flesh connected to it, totaly transperant and pathetic talks_too_much, do not call me a rip off again unless you can back it, what a chump!!!    B.


Talk about a non sequitur in a thread!


----------



## DrAce (Nov 18, 2008)

Everything is worth what the buyer will pay for it.
-Adam Smith, On The Weath of Nations.

Would _I_ pay $800 for a spider?  No.  Will someone?  Clearly, or they wouldn't be at that price.

I do find it curious that it would cost US$800 to get, raise, and sell any spiderling as far as overheads are concerned... but all power to the seller.


----------



## Merfolk (Nov 18, 2008)

Saw a pic of Cyriopagopus "Gandalf Bridge" somewhere on this board. Same species?


----------



## jeff1962 (Nov 18, 2008)

I only posted this thread to point out a T. that I was not familiar with,to draw attention to something thats possbly new or rare,(both of which will drive the price up). 

  It was not done to insinuate that Reptist is out to rip anyone off. I have purchased T.s from Brandon in the past and was very pleased with his service and his stock, as many others on this board have done with the same results.

        Peace,


----------



## darkeye (Nov 18, 2008)

I remember something like this going on when Eric Hoke was asking a bunch of money for females he didn't really want to sell, but would for the right price.

<sigh>

We'll see this exact same thing crop up again and again.  It's the way of the world.

Martin


----------



## Singbluemymind (Nov 18, 2008)

reptist said:


> Could someone please give mr talks_alot directions to my review thread, if the fact that I have more possitive reviews than anyone in the history of this site or any other arachnid site, and have been selling for much less time here than my closest competitors does not show that I do not rip people off then what would, sorry champ or chump (I'll go with the latter) but you will not feed your ego at my expence, I priced the spiders at that price for a reason and if you cant figure it out then your a bigger idiot than I gave you credit for, you lack respect and tact which is why I have had you on my ignore list since the 1st time you pulled your pathetic trash talking on me, could all those I ripped of please speak up in defence of this egotistical postaholic who claims I have been ripping people off, I dont think you'll be getting many members rallied in your corner there talkin_trash, I do not rip anyone off and you have no basis to make the claim if your too stupid to figure out why I have them priced so high then your surely living up to my expectations of you from day one, now back to the ignore list for your monsterous ego and the chunk of flesh connected to it, totaly transperant and pathetic talks_too_much, do not call me a rip off again unless you can back it, what a chump!!!    B.



anyone that freaks out that much about an internet post really should be on medication 

 when was the last time you had your blood pressure checked dude


----------



## blackcadillac70 (Nov 18, 2008)

it's amusement like this is why so many of the great breeders who use to be on here are not anymore.


----------



## Singbluemymind (Nov 18, 2008)

I think its funny


----------



## Warren Bautista (Nov 18, 2008)

The T is pretty nice.

http://www.einet.dk/galleri/Phormingochilus_everetti_adult_female.htm


----------



## Warren Bautista (Nov 18, 2008)

But pay almost 1k on a single sling? I wouldn't even spend that much on an AF, so the answer is a big N-O, JMO.


----------



## Duc de Blangis (Nov 19, 2008)

i would buy it, but my benefit card doesn't allow me to make such big purchases.


----------



## tmanjim (Nov 19, 2008)

I personally do not see the attraction. There are so many T's that are affordable and look better. Just my opinion. $800 bucks for a sling is kooky talk.


----------



## clam1991 (Nov 19, 2008)

agreed

if i was gunna spend 800 on ts i wouldnt spend it on one sling

id increase my collection with a couple breeding pairs


----------



## Fluke (Nov 19, 2008)

What an eventful thread. From reading this all I learned that some slings can be priced high/can be priced accordingly. The most important thing I learned is that grown adults can still act immature 


Talken, idk why you still are bantering back and forth with him when clearly he isn't going to stop the personal stabs and rebuttals. As for reptist, I am not one to tell you how to act, but through my experience if I was as popular and well respected as you say you are then I would choose what I say on a public forum more wisely so people might not get any idea of unprofessionalism. Hope you two can figure this out through PM or just ignore eachother.

Mods please lock/delete this waste of forum space


----------



## hairmetalspider (Nov 19, 2008)

Fluke said:


> Mods please lock/delete this waste of forum space


Since they've already stepped in, why would they delete an entire thread that actually has some degree of relevant information?

There's many a things people would buy if they had the money for it. Anyone who says differently is  lying off their...butt. It would seem fellow members would have better things to do than concern themselves with what their fellow hobbyists are spending _their_ money on. An opinion, is simply that. And leave it there.

The T itself is quite interesting, though. I'd be interested in reading up more information on it.


----------



## Fluke (Nov 19, 2008)

hairmetalspider said:


> Since they've already stepped in, why would they delete an entire thread that actually has some degree of relevant information?
> 
> There's many a things people would buy if they had the money for it. Anyone who says differently is  lying off their...butt. It would seem fellow members would have better things to do than concern themselves with what their fellow hobbyists are spending _their_ money on. An opinion, is simply that. And leave it there.
> 
> The T itself is quite interesting, though. I'd be interested in reading up more information on it.


I agree with your input but most likely you know a thread with this same relevant information will come up again in a month. Editing the thread may be best idea by leaving out all the bantering and leaving the useful information. 

Like you, I also looked up some information after reading this thread because I was unfamiliar with this T.


----------



## reptist (Nov 19, 2008)

*more to the story...*



Fluke said:


> What an eventful thread. From reading this all I learned that some slings can be priced high/can be priced accordingly. The most important thing I learned is that grown adults can still act immature
> 
> 
> Talken, idk why you still are bantering back and forth with him when clearly he isn't going to stop the personal stabs and rebuttals. As for reptist, I am not one to tell you how to act, but through my experience if I was as popular and well respected as you say you are then I would choose what I say on a public forum more wisely so people might not get any idea of unprofessionalism. Hope you two can figure this out through PM or just ignore eachother.
> ...


what you dont see is that this is not the first, second or even third time that Ryan has done this sort of thing against me, and if you were in the buisness of selling T's, primarily on this site and someone accused you publicly of ripping people off I suspect that you would act differantly than the calm composed soul you claim you are, like someone going to your boss and telling them that they had seen you stealing from the company, (when you had done nothing but your best for years) I have done my best for years to keep my reputation emaculate and when that is, without warrant, contested I defend it with all I have, and have little respect for those who wouldn't.

 I dont believe for a second that Ryan had no idea whos list the price had come from, like I said this is not the first time he has done this sort of thing towards me, but believe what you will and think of him and of me what you will but if your judging either by this thread alone then you should know you do not have the full story, I run a professional buisness as can be seen in my reviews, and believe in myself enough to stick up for myself when I am being wronged/wrongly accused, and would hope that others would do the same, after all, you have to spend the rest of your life w/ yourself, would you want to spend it w/ someone who didnt look out for you? 

I do not rip anyone off and resent anyone who says otherwise, and especialy if they do it repeatedly!! sory if anyone here thinks its better to let someone spread untruths about you than stick up for yourself, and for those who would spread untruths to bolster their own image I have a complete & utter disgust, PEACE,    B.


----------



## Fluke (Nov 19, 2008)

reptist said:


> ...... PEACE,    B.


I understand what you mean and I haven't heard anything personally negative about you at all. There is one thing that gets me, when people disrespect me. I can see why you want to state your claim and I would probably as well. I am sure you are a great guy but im just offering up to keep the professional business stature- keep the flaming off the public forums. 
When I look for a T, you are one of the several that I go through first. Several members whom I respect their opinion, have bought and will continue to buy from you. 
BTW, I am looking for a big female OBT. Bigger and meaner the better.


----------



## Mister Internet (Nov 19, 2008)

reptist said:


> I do not rip anyone off and resent anyone who says otherwise, and especialy if they do it repeatedly!!


Look, keep playing the victim all you want, but he did NOT say "Hey, that's reptist's pricelist right?  Watch out, that guy will rip you off!"  What he stated was his OPINION that 800 bucks for a sling is a "rip off", which is a casual expression for "dang, that's priced way too high".  He's entitled to his opinion on the price, and he shared it.  Most of the people on this forum wouldn't have known it was on your pricelist if you hadn't gotten immediately butt-hurt and gone off the deep end.  Just chill out already, no one called you a scam artist.


----------



## reptist (Nov 19, 2008)

*Got it.*

I got it, I dont like listening to crap like this on the boards myself, it was just that from past experiences w/ the same individual it appeared to me and I do still believe he was attacking me, I am done with it now and will drop it I just fealt I had to state my case lest I be judged by the words that were written with no other opinion voiced, BTW the reason I put an 800.00 price on the spiders was because I was planning on just keeping them for breeding purposes myself but everything has a price and I figured that 799.00 was the price I would take to give up the oppertunity to be a part of the species being bred and hatched here in the states, although at the price I paid for them my original price of 400ea would have barely made my $$ back, PEACE,    B.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Nov 19, 2008)

Well dude believe what you want I was not attacking you. I will make one thing clear to you since you won't answer pms. Yes I don't like you, but I have not and will not go out of my way to mess with your business. I don't tell people to stay away from you, I don't tell them you are evil. I just say I have a personal problem that can't be solved and I don't buy from you, but I have still recommended you. 
Now I may undercut your price on something every chance I get   but that is sort of meaningless when I only am breeding a handful of species.  
Have a good day.


----------



## Anastasia (Nov 19, 2008)

TG you all guys not in the same room or murder would happeneds for sure
here is what I think about
you have sumthing that You put price on it
sumone wants to buy it (hope they do research on it before) and pay money for it, why NOT??!, no one twist anyone arm here, eh
if no one wants to pay price, the person who sells just have to sit on it, 
but here whats gona happened, sumone else possible gona get the same thing sumwhat cheaper and sell cheaper
but, I know alots of people prefer buy from safe, dependable source
and dont mind pay extra money for healthy and as described animal verse to cheap version who knows what
and sure anyone can take chances
Just keep ur panties on, to dont get yer bottom owned while not knowin that


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Nov 19, 2008)

I tried to voice my opinion in a manner that was not rude and just expressed a concern that i had. I guess the above came off rude, and as a personal attack (thus i deleted it). So to set the record straight, Reptist notified me in a very mature and civil PM that he did not get my PM about the mycosis, or the email copy that i sent him in regards to it. (Which, in that case, would base my entire negative assumptions on contacting him as a misunderstanding that led to me assuming that he was ignoring me.)

I was not trying to personally attack you, i was trying to voice my opinion in a civilized manner. I am sorry if it came off that way in some ways. Although i respect you for the knowledge that you have in the hobby, i do not respect the way you talk to people that i consider friends and that i also hold a lot amount of respect for in this hobby.

-Nate


----------



## Mad Drunx (Nov 19, 2008)

800 is a lot, but if you dont have 800 dont buy it. It's his to sell or keep he didn't say buy it or I'll kill you:evil: . Reptist is reliable, and if I had 800 to spend I would.


----------



## Kirk (Nov 19, 2008)

jadespider1985 said:


> Hopefully i have edited this enough so it is not considered a personal attack. I just wanted to get across that i went elsewhere, and i am sure other people have also.
> Just my 0.02.
> 
> -Nate


Good comments, Jadespider. Having recently looked at Reptists website, I was disturbed to see his 'ripoffs' section linked to his price list, with a rant against Neuworld Tarantulas. I'm quite new to the T-world, and like you, good business sense makes a world of difference in the long run. And that includes presenting oneself in a civil manner in this very public venue.


----------



## Arachnobrian (Nov 19, 2008)

IMO - Personally I don't find this spider appealing enough to fork over that kind of money.  

A breeding pair of G. pulchras or P. metallicas would be a better buy, slings from any of these two species sell fast and command a high price. Why because they are attractive and collection must haves.

I don't think this rare expensive spider is going to be the next gotta have species.


----------



## clam1991 (Nov 19, 2008)

Ottawaherp said:


> [/QUOTE A breeding pair of G. pulchras or P. metallicas would be a better buy, slings from any of these two species sell fast and command a high price./QUOTE]
> 
> you read my mind exactly
> 
> ...


----------



## J.huff23 (Nov 19, 2008)

Ok guys. Just let this thread die. People are getting offended. I respect both Brandon and Talkenlate. But this is just insane.


----------



## Arachnobrian (Nov 19, 2008)

Here lies the difference between "hobby for enjoyment" vs "hobby for profit"


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Nov 19, 2008)

Ottawaherp said:


> Here lies the difference between "hobby for enjoyment" vs "hobby for profit"


Agreed well said. :clap:


----------



## Franklin (Nov 21, 2008)

I hate to be posting in this thread. . . 

but i am going to put in my .02

Reptist, i know you are a reputable dealer and think as a neutral voice that it is your right to defend yourself in a personal attack, but i think you went a little past that point and you have a reputation to defend and though you have TONS of great reviews, a public 'dispute' like this does not look well. 
i have heard from many people you are a great dealer.

Talkin_late: I agree with how you feel he may be a "rip off" in your opinion. but there is suppy and demand. how many other people do you know that sell the Gandolfs Bridge? and his 799$ is fair considering he was keeping them for breeding, and other expenses.



But what has been said has been said. and hopefully everything can get resolved.

either keep it to PM this little fight does not need to be public.

Franklin


----------



## NevularScorpion (Nov 21, 2008)

I think the reason why people are complaning about the prize of this Ts is because they are not in the same caliber of P metallica and M balfouri (sorry for the spelling). they don't have the "T jewel look" that goes with the price. I'n my respectful opinion, I will never buy something that looks like an ordinary t that has a prize of "T jewel", if the only reason is that they are very rare in US. i rather buy 4 sp. blue , more cooler and more worth buying in my opinion.


----------



## cheetah13mo (Nov 21, 2008)

Looks are only one part of the desireable factor. The T in question is common in the wild but very rare in the hobby, here in the U.S. and overseas. My understanding is that these were meant to be distributed for breeding to get them into the hobby. Not sold for profit. These slings came from an egg sack in Europe that was from a wild caught specimen. The few slings there were got despersed for the intention of breeding and getting the numbers up in the hobby. If these slings were not meant to be sold for profit by anyone involved then I don't think they should have been on a for sale list. 

This is what I've heard and I've nothing to back it up other than someones words. Therefore, take all this as my opinion.


----------



## DrAce (Nov 21, 2008)

Genei Ryodan said:


> I think the reason why people are complaning about the prize of this Ts is because they are not in the same caliber of P metallica and M balfouri (sorry for the spelling). they don't have the "T jewel look" that goes with the price. I'n my respectful opinion, I will never buy something that looks like an ordinary t that has a prize of "T jewel", if the only reason is that they are very rare in US. i rather buy 4 sp. blue , more cooler and more worth buying in my opinion.


No-one should be complaining about the price unless they're buying it.



cheetah13mo said:


> Looks are only one part of the desireable factor. The T in question is common in the wild but very rare in the hobby, here in the U.S. and overseas. My understanding is that these were meant to be distributed for breeding to get them into the hobby. Not sold for profit. These slings came from an egg sack in Europe that was from a wild caught specimen. The few slings there were got despersed for the intention of breeding and getting the numbers up in the hobby. If these slings were not meant to be sold for profit by anyone involved then I don't think they should have been on a for sale list. ...


Back to supply and demand.  Supply is low, demand is high... price is up.

As mentioned, _I_ won't be paying that price for any spider.  I just don't personally think there's any real justification for that price.  What, exactly, has contributed to a price like that?  Does it require gold dust?  Shipping, while expensive, surely isn't _THAT_ much!

But, then, I'm not buying them, and frankly, I don't care.

As for the outbursts, I didn't see anything in the original post, or that of Talken's which indicated who was responsible... and I fear it may have been a reaction based on previous experiences.  Perhaps both parties might just step back a little.


----------



## Comatose (Nov 21, 2008)

*My seventy nine thousand nine hundred cents*

I agree...there's really no such thing as instrinsic value...I've seen people's face drop when I tell them a T cost fifty bucks. To them a spider is worth nothing. I agree that I wouldn't spend this amount on this particular bug, but if it was one I really, really wanted...

I did spend roughly that amount on an Eel...


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Nov 22, 2008)

pretty T, price tag is outta my range though.  I think I would like to have 4-5 p. metallica slings before i bought 1 of these.


----------



## oregongrown (Nov 22, 2008)

and I think paying over 200 for a spider is out of the question  :?  

btw ryan I have been sick, so if you are available today (sat) could you give me a call I would like to run my MM over so he can get some lovin.. 
thanks,
nik


----------



## LasidoraGT (Nov 22, 2008)

Comatose said:


> I agree...there's really no such thing as instrinsic value...I've seen people's face drop when I tell them a T cost fifty bucks. To them a spider is worth nothing. I agree that I wouldn't spend this amount on this particular bug, but if it was one I really, really wanted...
> 
> I did spend roughly that amount on an Eel...


Um...an eel?


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Nov 22, 2008)

Mike_23 said:


> Um...an eel?


You know, those snake-like fish that live in the ocean?


----------



## LasidoraGT (Nov 22, 2008)

I know what an eel is I'm just wondering why you bought one and I'm also a bit curious to what kind


----------



## codykrr (Nov 22, 2008)

well in my opinion this thread should just be deleted it makes both parties look bad  but 800 for a sling is uncommon so is the T in question so personally i wouldnt sell it so i could make it more avalible in the hobby so prices wouldnt be so much. also if someone with the "hey easy money" attitude sees this sp. going for those prices this species will soon be extinct due to over collection for profit. look at what almost happened to buffalos for example they almost got wiped off the planet due to the price the fur sold for and now over 100 years later there population is just starting to pick back up    


the following is my entire opinion but i hope something is gained from it


----------



## Quixtar (Nov 22, 2008)

Mike_23 said:


> I know what an eel is I'm just wondering why you bought one and I'm also a bit curious to what kind


I'd spend $200 on a nice moray, if that's what he got. They're easily worth much more.


----------



## cheetah13mo (Nov 22, 2008)

codykrr said:


> if someone with the "hey easy money" attitude sees this sp. going for those prices this species will soon be extinct due to over collection for profit. look at what almost happened to buffalos for example they almost got wiped off the planet due to the price the fur sold for and now over 100 years later there population is just starting to pick back up


Read my reply below. This spider will never command price tag of 800 dollars. It is very common in the wild plus, a few good breedings will have it established in the hobby so wild caught would not be needed and noone would waste the time. The American buffalo was not a good example as no hobbiest has any use for any part of a dead T's body. This fact is significant since the hobbiest is in the drivers seat.



cheetah13mo said:


> The T in question is common in the wild but very rare in the hobby, here in the U.S. and overseas. My understanding is that these were meant to be distributed for breeding to get them into the hobby. Not sold for profit. These slings came from an egg sack in Europe that was from a wild caught specimen. The few slings there were got despersed for the intention of breeding and getting the numbers up in the hobby. If these slings were not meant to be sold for profit by anyone involved then I don't think they should have been on a for sale list.


----------



## codykrr (Nov 22, 2008)

i understand your reply about them being common in the wild and the buffulo is a good example imo  because there were hundreds of thousands of them at one time. but due to human ignorance we hunted them for there value to near extinction. my comparison of the buffalo to this t is mearly saying that at those prices im sure they too could be a target for over collecting. which can lead to there wild population to dwindle or thier habitat could be destroyed. thats what i was trying to say. and also people do use dead ts ive seen them being preserved in rosin for paper weights, and magnets. im not trying to start another heated debate just want to voice my opinion.i just  want this sp. of t to make it in the wild and in the hobby along with any other animal subceptable to the profitears of the pet trade


----------



## reptist (Nov 22, 2008)

*800.00*

I dont know if any of you guys caught it when I said it earlier but when I put the 799.00 price on this spider I didnt expect anyone would pay it I realy didnt want to sell them at all, I dont think it is worth that much at all and for everyone who reads this "I would never pay that for these slings and think your nuts if you do" however if anyone agrees to the price then I will ship them out tomorrow!!! heck if its within Arizona and its neigboring states I may even drive it to them tonight if they wanted, I am in no way trying to set any kind of market value for them, I just picked an outrageous price that  I thought would more than likely not be paid for them and intended to grow them myself , if they reached maturity and I still had them I would breed them, I only recieved 2 of them and paid over 300 USD a peice for these slings plus had 1500.00 in import related fees to pay to get them here, and now some are saying that they are saposedly as common and plentifull in the wild as raiondrops in a downpour, well I dont see them on any other lists anywhere even if you had and wanted to spend 800.00 you would have a hard time finding one of these slings from anyone but me in this country and maybe even europe plain and simply they are my slings and what I choose to sell them for is my decision alone, if you dont like the price dont buy it. or if you prefer start/or participate a 60+ reply thread about the worthlesness of the spider in question, complete w/ any inuendoes of how inapropriate it is for a seller to put whatever their chosen price is on an animal they bought, paid for and own, seems pretty nit-picky IMO, and alot of drama for what is saposed to be a hobby.

I priced these slings high cause I wasnt that intrested in selling them, I paid alot for them and there are only 6 in the country, look at the rest of my list or any of my old lists I am not in the habbit of selling overpriced, trumped up , new or cutting edge spiders, every once in a while I get some high end stuff and always offer it at market price, and more commonly even less, my service is solid and reliable, I generaly include some pretty out of the ordinary freebies in every order, have a fair bit of knowledge of market values on most spiders and price my stock at these or below, Im not trying to milk the spider community dry w/ my 2- 800.00 a peice slings, I do agree w/ codykrr on one point though, this thread should be deleated as the only realy worthwhile info has been that posted about the freakin eel, PEACE All,      B.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Nov 22, 2008)

hey reptist, my p. metallica molted today, the rufilata just flipped over onto its back and the subfusca looks like its due for a molt any time. again thanks for the T's.  They are jewels in my collection for sure.


----------



## reptist (Nov 22, 2008)

*Sweet!!*

Sweet, gotta love molt day for your metallica, they are a truely unreal species, and the subfusca is right up there as well as the ruffie, glad they are doing good and congrats on the sucessfull molts so far, they make it all worth it for sure, PEACE,     B.


----------



## Drachenjager (Nov 22, 2008)

*A. anax female 800.00*

Yeah, my female anax would cost 800 bucks for me to let her go. I don't want to sell her. In fact for all practical purposes she is not for sale. HOWEVER, for the small sum of 800.00 USA In silver or gold coin would be accepted. 
NOW that's silver or gold face value mind you. SO 800 silver dollars. or 16 $50.00 gold coins. 

Of course, i admit I would never post her on a list for that lol 

There are a few Ts i may would pay a large sum for. and even at 800 bucks sometimes that's what ya pay. 

Any thing there is is worth what the seller is willing to take for it and what the buyer is willing to pay. IF it would take 800 for me to sell my anax she is worth that. If you are only willing to pay 20 then that's all she is worth...but you wont get her lol


----------



## bliss (Nov 22, 2008)

codykrr said:


> well in my opinion this thread should just be deleted it makes both parties look bad  but 800 for a sling is uncommon so is the T in question so personally i wouldnt sell it so i could make it more avalible in the hobby so prices wouldnt be so much. also if someone with the "hey easy money" attitude sees this sp. going for those prices this species will soon be extinct due to over collection for profit. look at what almost happened to buffalos for example they almost got wiped off the planet due to the price the fur sold for and now over 100 years later there population is just starting to pick back up
> 
> 
> the following is my entire opinion but i hope something is gained from it



if you are concerned about plucking Wild Caught specimens out of the wild, i suggest you direct your attention AWAY from this asian species of tarantula....   and start buying hundreds of breeding pairs of G rosea.  do some research on rosea, you'll find out what i mean....


----------



## Drachenjager (Nov 23, 2008)

codykrr said:


> i understand your reply about them being common in the wild and the buffulo is a good example imo  because there were hundreds of thousands of them at one time. but due to human ignorance we hunted them for there value to near extinction. my comparison of the buffalo to this t is mearly saying that at those prices im sure they too could be a target for over collecting. which can lead to there wild population to dwindle or thier habitat could be destroyed. thats what i was trying to say. and also people do use dead ts ive seen them being preserved in rosin for paper weights, and magnets. im not trying to start another heated debate just want to voice my opinion.i just  want this sp. of t to make it in the wild and in the hobby along with any other animal subceptable to the profitears of the pet trade


DUE to human ignorance and the desire for the white man to defeat the indigenous humans of the USA they were wiped out to make the natives hungry . NOT FOR THEIR FUR !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! IT WAS AN ACT OF WAR


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Nov 23, 2008)

So what do you all think of same sex marriage, abortion, religion vs evolution, gun laws, and keeping tarantulas on wood chips??? Just curious?


----------



## reptist (Nov 23, 2008)

:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap::clap:


----------



## Steven Valys (Nov 23, 2008)

jadespider1985 said:


> So what do you all think of same sex marriage, abortion, religion vs evolution, gun laws, and keeping tarantulas on wood chips??? Just curious?


1) not my cup of tea
2) I don't have a uterus, can't call that coin toss
3) who says religion doesn't teach evolution, and religion doesn't evolve to meet the times.
4) I like my guns 
5) what kind of wood chips are we speaking of, shredded aspen?


----------



## bliss (Nov 23, 2008)

jadespider1985 said:


> So what do you all think of same sex marriage, abortion, religion vs evolution, gun laws, and keeping tarantulas on wood chips??? Just curious?


waaaayyy...







:razz:


----------



## calum (Nov 23, 2008)

Ok, it is a very nice tarantula, but to be honest I have seen prettier species. 


and no matter how rare a Tarantula is I wouldn't pay $800 for one.


----------



## Drachenjager (Nov 23, 2008)

jadespider1985 said:


> So what do you all think of same sex marriage, abortion, religion vs evolution, gun laws, and keeping tarantulas on wood chips??? Just curious?


1. I don't think any species of Tarantula should get married, especially same sex ones
2. I don't think any egg sac should be aborted, even G. rosea
3.Evolution is defended religiously so it must be a religion
4.I believe Tarantula gun ownership is protected by the 2nd amendment of the Tarantula Constitution
5. How many wood chips could a tarantula chip if a tarantula could chip wood chips

What does this have to do with the price of Tarantulas in Arizona?
(you know a rip off of the price of tea in china)


----------



## fang333999 (Nov 23, 2008)

i dont even understand why the price of reptists t was even bad mouthed. its HIS business, HIS prices, HIS call. if you dont like it, then dont buy it? sometimes i really dont understand why some people open their mouths. just kind of bothered me people were bitching about the price of this particular t but hey what do i know


----------



## bliss (Nov 23, 2008)

calum said:


> Ok, it is a very nice tarantula, but to be honest I have seen prettier species.
> 
> 
> and no matter how rare a Tarantula is I wouldn't pay $800 for one.



i tend to agree with you  

there are only a few things i want to say in this thread:

1. "the spider isn't that attractive" -- i say that beauty is in the eye of the beholder.  i think certain members of the grammostola genus, such as inheringi, mollicoma, and pulchra) look better than any other t's i've ever seen.  even better than P metallica and/or M balfouri.   but, that's just me.

2. "800$ is a rip off!" -- there's no denying the fact that 800 is a lot of money, but brandon has said that he wants them for future breeding purposes.  he wants to keep them for possible breeding, but if someone _really is_ _willing _to give him 800  a pop, then he'd sell them.  and besides, people can sell things for however much they want to.  i could sell my CB A. hentzi 2" Female for 150$, because i guarantee you no one would buy it... but if someone was really willing to pay that, then i would indeed sell it to them.  i have the intent to keep her, but if someone really is willing, for whatever reason, to give me 150$, then she would become theirs. 

3. "i would never pay that much for a T!" -- well, no one is holding a gun to your head.  most people really don't have that kind of money anyways.  If someone really wanted that species of T bad enough, and had loads and loads of money, then go for it.  if that's what you want, then do it.  do what makes YOU happy, it doesn't matter what other people think.  

i personally wouldn't buy it.  1. asian t's in general have never really been my thing. 2. i don't have 800 to boot.      i admit jumping from around 400-500 up to 800 is not a good thing for the buyer, but they are brandon's t's, and he can price them as he pleases.  

honestly in my case,
had i enough money to buy two or three of these... i'd just do my own import from another country, probably germany as i have a couple good connections there.  (LEGAL import, that is...  )


----------



## cheetah13mo (Nov 23, 2008)

fang333999 said:


> i dont even understand why the price of reptists t was even bad mouthed. its HIS business, HIS prices, HIS call. if you dont like it, then dont buy it? sometimes i really dont understand why some people open their mouths. just kind of bothered me people were bitching about the price of this particular t but hey what do i know


They were pasted out for breeding, not selling. In my mind, it's not so much the outlandish price but simply the fact that these were past out for the purpose of getting them started in the hobby. If anyone wants to pay 800 for this T, go for it. I just hope that that person will know enough to breed it when it's ready and get it established in the hobby.

I get some good species from some of my connections and with the discussions involved, I know that I'm suppose to keep them in my collection for future breeding projects. If I turn around and sell it for whatever price, there goes my connection to get some rare and hard to get T's because at that piont, I cannot be trusted to hang on to and take care of a T when given the chance. Not that I'd have any success at the breeding but everyone involved knows where one is and it can easily get into the right hands to have the best chance of being successful.

The T is in very capable hands right now and I'd like to see this species get established in the U.S. If it gets sold, I think the chances of that goes down drastically and we wait longer for another species to be available. At the same time, Europe will have it established and we get to sit on the sidelines and watch everyone enjoy a new species in the hobby,,,again.


----------



## J.huff23 (Nov 23, 2008)

Franklin said:


> I hate to be posting in this thread. . .
> 
> but i am going to put in my .02
> 
> ...


WHY?!?!?!? This thread was almost forgotten untill you bumped it back up again!


----------



## Mister Internet (Nov 24, 2008)

Well, this one's run its course.

-MrI


----------

